# Survival Checklist Based on the Argentina Meltdown



## falcon62 (Jul 27, 2012)

I didn't write this but I found it very informative. It's from a guy in Argentina named Ferfal. He went through the 2001 economic meltdown in Argentina. It's great because it explains what actually happened, not just what people imagine would be important in in a SHTF scenario.

You can check out his blog at SURVIVING IN ARGENTINA

I want to give credit to where I originally got the PDF. Here it is:
The Real Deal: Survival Checklist Based on the Argentina Meltdown

I tried to attach the PDF here but apparently it's too big. Here's a link to it:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/107036/Ferfal-ArgentinaSurvivalChecklist.pdf


----------



## David Davidson (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow. A lot of stuff that I expected to be more of a problem wasn't much of a problem at all, and stuff I thought would hardly matter turned out to be of vital importance. Worth the read, thanks.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Good PDF man, saved myself a copy.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Good post..thanks. A lot of this should be common sense items but that is where we tend to get tripped up a lot, the items we take for granted.


----------

